# Michigan Grouse yet?



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm happy to say that I'll be heading north for some grouse/woodcock hunting with a good friend Nov 17-19th.
Anyone been up there yet?
Last year we hunted in central Mich in state lands and found decent numbers of woodcock and a few grouse.
Of course, The day we had to leave we found the honey hole for grouse!  It was a hilly area with tons of acorns on the ground. I think we flushed 5-6 in two hours.
Only difference is, we won't have a dog this year, had to give my Brittany away.
Would love to hear any stories good or bad about the birds, we haven't pinpointed where we'll be going.
Good luck guys!


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Nov 15 starts the deer gun season in the lower MI, might want to check your dates.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

The Michigan gun season for deer starts on Nov 15. It lasts till Nov 30th. That is state wide. I believe small game hunting is not allowed during the deer gun season.... It has been 30 years sense I lived in Michigan, but would be surprised if the laws had changed all that much.


----------

